# Show me pictures of your dog playing in the snow!



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

With winter approaching, and all this talk about GSD's and snow-I am just itching to see pictures of dogs playing in the snow. Unfortunately, I haven't taken any snow pictures-but I will this winter. People- feed my GSD snow picture craving and let me see those snow-loving dog pictures!!!! No, it doesn't have to be a GSD-any pictures of whatever breed of dogs you have are great, just show me the pictures.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a few of Wolfie in the snow since we had so much snow last year.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Snow is Gunner's FAVORITE!! 

































And when he was a wee pup. About 4 months old.

































He loves getting showered with snow!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am cold just looking at those.  Great pics, though.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

These were taken about a year apart . :wub:


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

The rare snow we got in Starkville this past winter.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GOTCHA! Und sie ist am Posen!!


















Und wieder am Posen


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

OMGOSH! I love all these pictures. Gives me a reason to look forward to the cold again.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's a few of my knucklehead and crew. 





This is my Fav!

_*
Removed oversized pictures*_


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

This was the 26 December 2010 Snowstorm in Chesapeake. Scarlett LOVED the snow. She finally blended in with her surroundings.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby at 6 months, all legs, not to be confused with Bambi

_*Removed oversized picture*_


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Draugr said:


> These were taken about a year apart . :wub:


Your dog was adorable as a puppy, and grew up to be beautiful!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Your dog was adorable as a puppy, and grew up to be beautiful!


Thanks! I was going through my old pictures of him yesterday, could hardly believe how much he has changed!!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Draugr said:


> Thanks! I was going through my old pictures of him yesterday, could hardly believe how much he has changed!!!


He sure has but wow, I am just in awe of how good looking he is!


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so excited for the snow this year, hope we get more than we did last year.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

@BlackhornGSD, are all those GSD's yours? Now that is an amazing sight-a pack of GSD's! Which I was able to have that many dogs!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Greydusk said:


> I'm so excited for the snow this year, hope we get more than we did last year.


Is he pulling something?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

March, snow is finally melting!









































Hawkeye, my heartdog foster:
















^Ice storm Onyx and Clover^
















Thought I'd throw this one in....Christmas morning 2009, my niece and her fiance braved the temps for this great shot South Haven lighthouse


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My girls playing in the snow last winter in Oklahoma City...


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Omg that top one is priceless! I love the "snow mask"! XD


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

wooboy and here i was thinking canada was cold enough 

gorgeous photos guys


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm in Northern NY, turned out that they've loooots of snow too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> OMGOSH! I love all these pictures. Gives me a reason to look forward to the cold again.


I think you'll get it! Farmer's Almanac wasn't a pretty prediction. Especially in the NE.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I think you'll get it! Farmer's Almanac wasn't a pretty prediction. Especially in the NE.


That's what I have been hearing, a rather cold, snowy winter headed this way. I usually don't believe in weather predictions, but could be. Last winter was very snowy.


----------



## smithie (Aug 25, 2011)

Fab pics everyone  Obviously as Ranger is only 5 months we don't have any snow pics yet, but I will be snap happy as soon as it arrives lol. Can't wait!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

A bit old, but I love it.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

*Ace and Mandy, snow days 2010.*

This was the first time for snow for Ace.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I will take pics of my boys in the snow and post them as soon as we have a nice snowstorm!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley was a baby when we got him at the end of winter. He loved the snow!
Between Harley and my granddaughter, I don't know who grew more! She has to be 3 inches taller now and of course we know how big a GSD 10 month old puppy can be!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> My girls playing in the snow last winter in Oklahoma City...


This last one looks like one is looking in a mirror!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Draugr said:


> These were taken about a year apart . :wub:


Everyone has such beautiful dogs... But, I would love a long coat Sable!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> Everyone has such beautiful dogs... But, I would love a long coat Sable!


Thanks . He is a head-turner that is for sure. Had him up in the Niagara Falls region not too long ago, took a short vacation. I had him with me when visiting the falls and the tourist strip, was a lot of fun, got a lot of comments. He did great with all the people which surprised me. Normally he is pretty wary and keeps his distance. But he was surprisingly friendly. Must be all the remedial socialization work I'm doing . Or I hope that's it anyway .

Anyway that was my first time in a really big city like that for any length of time. Had a lot of fun. Would like to move to a city temporarily every time I get a puppy...I think it would make socialization so much easier!

Anyway back on topic...can't wait for snowfall. I hate the cold and the snow myself, but Samson loves it. And I guess I love watching him play in it too . If we actually get a good one this year, not the thin stuff that gets wet and nasty and hangs around for weeks, I might change my opinion on snow .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pups playing with Pop:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The kill:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Darn photo police lol. Wish photobucket mobile would let me resize. Mine were from this past winter. Looks like I need to drag out the ole laptop and pray my tethered connection holds out long enuff to finish.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Selzer, all those puppies!!!! So adorable. Just made my puppy fever go up even [email protected]


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for posting them! I am hoping the snow (and freezing rain) hold off until the first of the year. We have to drive to upstate Pa to pick up our puppy in mid December and I would rather do that on clear dry roads.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


>


Haha, Rosa looks COLD!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

All these pictures are great! Really enjoyed looking at them 
Here's my little girl:









Her favourite thing is going on the trampoline in the snow


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> @BlackhornGSD, are all those GSD's yours? Now that is an amazing sight-a pack of GSD's! Which I was able to have that many dogs!


Yeah, they are... I no longer have Kiva (the sable)--she found a great home with an older gentleman who lives on a lake. They had a great time in the snow that winter. 

I love these pictures--they sure do like a good snowfall!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A Rosa siting! 

This has been a fun thread. Great photos!


----------

